
Ask HN: What are modern macOS apps like Framer built in? - freediver
I am wondering what framework&#x2F;programming langauge&#x2F;tool is typically used to build modern macOS apps - giving Framer as an example. Cleanmymac is another very stylish one.
======
romanovcode
Looks like custom skins for applications, doesn't matter on programming
language at all.

IMO they look horrible because they diverge from the standard OS themes.
Reminds me of 10 years ago when every application had it's on "theme skin"
running on WinXP.

